#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Quanto de Banda Passa em 20,30 e 40 Mhz?

## davidbomdia

Ola caros amigos, Tenho um PtP de Power Bean M5300 em 20 MHZ, em horário de Pico bate entre 30 e 42 Megas, PtP de Power Bean com uma Airgrid, e uma Litebean, CCQ 99%, porém em determinados momentos os clientes reclamam de lentidão, principalmente em horário de pico, em 40 mhz Gerou interferencia e ficou com ccq Ruim, tem várias torres proximas, em 30 Mhz ainda não cheguei testar, a dúvida e sera que terei que aumentar a faixa pra 30 Mhz ou já comecar pensar em AC ou PtP de conversor de mídia, necessidade real de chegar nos pontos 55 Megas, grato

----------


## sphreak

> Ola caros amigos, Tenho um PtP de Power Bean M5300 em 20 MHZ, em horário de Pico bate entre 30 e 42 Megas, PtP de Power Bean com uma Airgrid, e uma Litebean, CCQ 99%, porém em determinados momentos os clientes reclamam de lentidão, principalmente em horário de pico, em 40 mhz Gerou interferencia e ficou com ccq Ruim, tem várias torres proximas, em 30 Mhz ainda não cheguei testar, a dúvida e sera que terei que aumentar a faixa pra 30 Mhz ou já comecar pensar em AC ou PtP de conversor de mídia, necessidade real de chegar nos pontos 55 Megas, grato


Vamos lá...

Primeiro aí só tem o print do AP. E sem a aba "Estações" do AP

Falta o print dos rádios estação para verificar sinal, CCQ, distância etc... Sem esses dados é vidência.

Pelo que entendi você tem uma Powerbeam como AP servindo uma Airgrid station e um a Litebeam station. É isso? 
Se for isso você não tem um PTP e sim um PTMP salada. Não tem como dar certo. Se for diferente então descreva melhor sua topologia. 

Você tem "clientes". Como? Qual a topologia? Qual teu link inicial?

Perceba que eu ainda não entrei no assunto largura 20/30/40mhz. Há outros aspectos a serem analisados antes.

----------


## davidbomdia

Sim entendo amigo, o cenário é o seguinte 
AP: PowerBean
Clientes:
Litebean ( Distancia +- 400 Metros Com Visada, recebe o link, a antena esta em bridge, desce pro switch e vai pra uma omnitik ( 22 Clientes Planos de 3,5 e 10 Megas)
Airgrid: ( Distancia +- 600 a 700 metros com Visada, recebe o link , antena em bridge, desce pro switch e vai pra um groove ( 12 Clientes Planos de 5 e 10 Megas ) 
Litebean: ( apenas um cliente normal msm com plano de 5 megas)

Necessidade uns 30 megas na Litebean +-
Necessidade uns 20 Megas na Airgrid +-
O Cliente so os 5 Mesm

----------


## davidbomdia

As fotos amigo, olhei aqui agora o ccq da Litebean esta meio baixo

----------


## sphreak

> Sim entendo amigo, o cenário é o seguinte 
> AP: PowerBean
> Clientes:
> Litebean ( Distancia +- 400 Metros Com Visada, recebe o link, a antena esta em bridge, desce pro switch e vai pra uma omnitik ( 22 Clientes Planos de 3,5 e 10 Megas)
> Airgrid: ( Distancia +- 600 a 700 metros com Visada, recebe o link , antena em bridge, desce pro switch e vai pra um groove ( 12 Clientes Planos de 5 e 10 Megas ) 
> Litebean: ( apenas um cliente normal msm com plano de 5 megas)
> 
> Necessidade uns 30 megas na Litebean +-
> Necessidade uns 20 Megas na Airgrid +-
> O Cliente so os 5 Mesm


Comecemos pelo início. 

Powerbeam não é pra PTMP. É uma antena de ângulo estreito. Qualquer coisa que esteja fora dos 30º de abertura fica lixo. A 600 metros, qualquer coisa que esteja a mais de 80 metros do centro focal da Ppoowerbem (baixo ou pro lado) começa a ficar horrível.
Segunda coisa que Powerbeam é um rádio MIMO 2x2. Em teoria se você conectar um outro rádio estação MIMO 2x2 em 40Mhz de largura no canal era pra dar 300mbps _agregado_. Friso novamente: Agregado (uplink + downlink)!

Você está trabalhando em 20Mhz e com rádios estação SISO 1x1 (Litebeam, Airgrid). Isso no agregado em 20Mhz dá só 72.2mbps. Mesmo que fosse em 40Mhz daria 150mbps agregado. 

Agora faça a soma de clientes. Vou utilizar só os seus menores planos:

22 clientes de 3MB = 66mbps>>> Se você utilizar 50% do valor do plano para uplink são +33mbps para uplink. Agregado = ~100mbps
12 clientes de 5MB = 60mbps>>>50% uplink são +30mbps. Agregado 90mbps
1 cliente 5MB ~5mbps + agregado= ~8mbps

A soma de tudo isso agregado dá em torno de 200mbps. Como você está trabalhando com o único rádio MIMO em 20Mhz e capando ele na outra ponta com rádios SISO o que era pra ser 150mbps fica só em 72.2mbps. Essa é a capacidade da sua rede: 72.2mbps (só no AP). Você precisa de 3x isso agregado.

Pelas prints, observe que a LiteBeam está mais próxima que a airgrid e está com sinal menor. Provavelmente é devido a estar na lateral da PowerBeam. Em 300 metros com a Powerbeam bem regulada e sem limite EIRP na aba wifi, era pra essa Litebeam estar com sinal estourando a uns -40dBm. Mas está com 19dB mais fraco com -59dBm. 

Outra coisa que nunca me parece muito bom é se utilizar desses rádios/antenas ominidirecionais. O Groove é bom, mas ligado a painel setorial. 

A única maneira que eu vejo da sua rede ficar mais "redonda" é trocar esse AP por um rádio MIMO 2x2 tipo painel (rocket, Nanostation, etc). Jogar essa Powerbeam como estação em um dos pontos de recepção e adquirir outro rádio MIMO 2x2 para o outro ponto de recepção. Se trabalhar em 40Mhz, você pode aumentar a capacidade efetiva do seu AP para 300mbps agregado. 

Um último conselho: Plano de 10MB no rádio é meio loucura. Dá mais reclamação do que lucro

Outra coisa que pode e influencia muito é seu link entrante. Se for fibra vai ser uma velocidade de download e entre 25% a 50% de upload. Se for ADSL o upload é só entre 510kbps a 2mbps dependendo do plano. Se faltar banda de uplink ou ela estiver toda utilizada a navegação do cliente trava por timeout, pois a requisição de pacotes e DNS falha.
Em ambos os casos, em link não dedicado há limite de conexões TCP/UDP. Se um usuário da sua rede abrir muitos aplicativos, navegadores, etc, esse limite de conexões satura e a rede trava até que se liberem slots de conexão.

Analise sua rede e veja em quais desses problemas possíveis você se enquadra.

----------


## emilidani

1) A quantidade de Banda que passa é essa mesma 20, 30 ou 40MHz
2) Voce esta se referindo a quantidade de throughput consegue alcanzar para cada banda dessas? isso vai de pender da modulação empregada MCS , porem o equipamento escolhe de forma automatica para dar melhor performance.
3) No seu caso em que o Throughput piora em horario pico e tem varias torres próximas o que pode estar acontecendo (quase certeza) e que os outros radioos "invadem" o canal por voce utilizado interferindo em sua comunicação.
4) Cada vez que o radio aumenta o MCS para modos de maior Throughput MAIS SOBRE COM AS INTERFERENÇAS pois a potencia é reducida.
5) Se pasar para de N para AC nao vai resolver nada pois seu problema é de interferencias e para isso o melhor é BAIXAR a Banda utilizada para se concentrar em um canal menor , portanto menos possibilidade alguém interfira. O Radio automaticamente vai buscar o MCS mais robusto para melhorar o CCQ.
6) Se utilizar largura de Banda de 20MHz pode chegar a 43.30 Mbps em modulação QPSK que é propria para ambientes mais ruidosos.
7) Aconselho sempre seguir a configuração automática pois ela obedece um algoritmo que monitora o CCQ e ajusta a potencia e a modulação do radio para melhor Data Rate. Pode ate deixar em manual e ir testando porem NAO vai conseguir melhores resultados , em todos os casos e em toda hora, que no modo automático.

Em ralidade voce nao tem PtP , sua situação é PtM que tem outras complexidades. Primeiro de todo verifique o processamento do Power Beam no horario pico.

----------

